# Repro saddles early US   and others



## David Brown (Aug 14, 2018)

If your looking for repro bicycle saddles early1900,s US or other, check out Paul Watson in Austrialia. I  have been in contact with Paul for a few years and he does very nice work. Very satisfied with anything he has done for me.  paul.watson.bicycle@gmail.com


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 14, 2018)

Pics of his work from Facebook.


----------



## stoney (Aug 14, 2018)

They are nice!! Look like they have some real substance to them.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow , how much shipped to USA  ?If


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 14, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Wow , how much shipped to USA  ?If



That’s what I’m wondering!! 
 I know he makes custom leather bags too.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 14, 2018)

Just had 2 seats shipped to me In Ontario Canada 40.00 mailing. He has made me a few frame  tool bags  to with correct Stamping. 
Dave


----------

